# campton hike



## LongStep (Aug 10, 2011)

looking for a hike around the campton NH area this weekend. I'm not against going toward Lincoln or franconian notch if need be, but I'm just looking for something around 1-2 miles with decent views for the effort.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably longer than 2 miles round trip but Goodrich Rock in Waterville has good views for effort. Another option could be "The Scaur" also in WV.

OR....Instead of hiking all the way up to Mt. Welch (of Welch-Dickey fame,) just go to the first set of ledges. Good views, easy hike.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 11, 2011)

Good advise above on just going to the ledges.

Greeley Ponds Trail to the ponds and back would probably clock in around 2 hours. There are some side trails of Greeley Ponds as well to minor features.

Mount Pemigewassat in N. Lincoln might be doable in 2 hours if you move quick.

Looking further south, Rattlesnake in Rumney or Rattlesnake on Squam are both quick ones. The one on Squam is easy and fast, the one in Rumney is a bit steeper and longer. Mount Cotton near Squam is quickie as well. Mount Prospect in Holderness is a nice quick one as well, very quiet and even on the weekends you can hike the entire trail without passing any one.


----------



## LongStep (Aug 11, 2011)

for goodrich rock do i actually go to the waterville valley resort? I'm having a hard time hunting down directions to the trail head.


----------



## threecy (Aug 11, 2011)

LongStep said:


> for goodrich rock do i actually go to the waterville valley resort? I'm having a hard time hunting down directions to the trail head.



Not quite...you'd stay on Tripoli Road past the ski area turn off.  There is sort of a fork a few minutes after - left continues on Tripoli (uphill), whereas right, and then an immediate left, brings you to the Livermore parking lot (WMNF fee).

The Scaur via the Kettles Path (Livermore Trail) is a relatively easy walk (steep only near the top). Via the Scaur Trail (Greeley Ponds), it's steeper and rougher with a tough water crossing.


----------



## LongStep (Aug 11, 2011)

threecy said:


> Not quite...you'd stay on Tripoli Road past the ski area turn off.  There is sort of a fork a few minutes after - left continues on Tripoli (uphill), whereas right, and then an immediate left, brings you to the Livermore parking lot (WMNF fee).
> 
> The Scaur via the Kettles Path (Livermore Trail) is a relatively easy walk (steep only near the top). Via the Scaur Trail (Greeley Ponds), it's steeper and rougher with a tough water crossing.





thank you. should be a nice weekend with the family.


----------

